# Tiller Pros and Cons.



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

How much simpler is a Tiller setup?
Advantages and Disadvantages?

Apologies if this topic has been discussed before. If so, please point me in the right direction.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

j102 said:


> How much simpler is a Tiller setup?
> Advantages and Disadvantages?
> 
> Apologies if this topic has been discussed before. If so, please point me in the right direction.


More walking space!
Can be a pita!


----------



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

Why a pita?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

j102 said:


> Why a pita?


Stand up and pretend like you're holding onto a tiller handle with your left hand, then stand like that for an hour.


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

Pro's are cleaner setup with more room inside your skiff and less mechanical stuff to break and up keep. Also quicker steering response. I like to troll sometimes and it's nice to have the throttle and steering in one hand and rod in the other.
Cons are long runs can be uncomfortable if not set up correctly and a little more work to run the boat straight when choppy. 
I run a tiller 50 in my heron and love the way it runs. I have my trim tab setup on the motor so that it pushes on my hand a little getting up on plane but once I'm running and trimmed out I can let go of the motor and it runs perfectly straight. If I didn't fish a lot of tight creeks I would probably have went with a side console.


----------



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

jmrodandgun said:


> Stand up and pretend like you're holding onto a tiller handle with your left hand, then stand like that for an hour.


Can it be run sitting down?


----------



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

Dustin2785 said:


> Pro's are cleaner setup with more room inside your skiff and less mechanical stuff to break and up keep.


Less mechanical stuff like not needing PT/T or less electrical stuff? Please explain. I’m trying to learn as much as possible.


----------



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

Guys,

I am just trying to learn as much as possible to be able to make the best decision when it’s time to get my skiff.


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

Less mechanical stuff as in steering cables and throttle cables. I have ptt on my motor and it's all incorporated into my tiller handle.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Type in "tiller opinion" in the search function and you'll find 6 pages............


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Dustin2785 said:


> Less mechanical stuff as in steering cables and throttle cable


Last time I ran a tiller, it most certainly had throttle cables. In fact, the throttle return on that tiller did not work. Given my sample size, tillers are at 100% malfunction rate


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Pros. Grew up with one, but can't think of any.
Cons. Ugly. But I guess it beats a center console in the way. I went side console so took care of that.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Capnredfish said:


> Pros. Grew up with one, but can't think of any.
> Cons. Ugly. But I guess it beats a center console in the way. I went side console so took care of that.


Ugly?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Yup. Big arm stuck to a motor. Like a big nose hair sticking out of your nose. My opinion is all.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Capnredfish said:


> Yup. Big arm stuck to a motor. Like a big nose hair sticking out of your nose. My opinion is all.


Blasfamy I say jk, I love my tiller easier to operate in tight creeks.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

I don't think it's uncomfortable at all. Best set up for comfort and control is tiller extension and grab rail. Allows you to stand comfortably and in complete control. The key is to get a nice long tiller extension so you're not reaching far back, causing fatigue. Less moving parts and therefore less maintenance. I wouldn't worry to much about the looks of your method of steering.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

The main thing is most tillers have a rope start ie no need for a battery.


----------



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

Net 30 said:


> Type in "tiller opinion" in the search function and you'll find 6 pages............


Thanks. Will do.


----------



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

Dustin2785 said:


> Less mechanical stuff as in steering cables and throttle cables. I have ptt on my motor and it's all incorporated into my tiller handle.


Thanks.



EasternGlow said:


> I don't think it's uncomfortable at all. Best set up for comfort and control is tiller extension and grab rail. Allows you to stand comfortably and in complete control. The key is to get a nice long tiller extension so you're not reaching far back, causing fatigue. Less moving parts and therefore less maintenance. I wouldn't worry to much about the looks of your method of steering.


Thanks. Good tips.



Backcountry 16 said:


> The main thing is most tillers have a rope start ie no need for a battery.


Thanks. That’s a good point.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Tiller pros:
less expensive when all components are considered
more deck space
can be used sitting or standing
gives a better feel for motor trim
no need for a console and associated cables and wiring
fewer parts to break thus probably more relable
lighter overall installation

Tiller cons:
An unbalanced tiller can be fatiguing (a properly rigged tiller should give balanced steering)
The steering position may put weight too far aft
If a tiller extension is required, they're expensive, cumbersome and tend to break
A tiller with shift on the motor is more difficult to handle around the dock
While a console is not necessary, without one, there's no place for gauges, gps, etc.

Tiller motors are not necessarily rope start. Here's a tiller setup on a 90 Yamaha. Tilt/trim and jack plate controls are on the grab bar.


----------



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks Vertigo! Good info.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

j102 said:


> How much simpler is a Tiller setup?
> Advantages and Disadvantages?
> 
> Apologies if this topic has been discussed before. If so, please point me in the right direction.


Pros- Draft, draft, and draft.
Cons- I hate running a tiller, but I like the draft.


----------



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

In a small boat for fishing/hunting (less than 16ft) - I really like the tiller set up. It opens up a lot of space in the boat without the steering console etc.


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

I use to have a tiller. I would notice by the end of the day my legs and lower back would be killing me.

Now I have a side console and it is perfect. I would recommend looking into a side console.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Regarding those saying they're sore or hurting at the end of the day, consider your physics fitness/age too. What might make some sore, others are fine with.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I think running a tiller with an extension and a grab bar is one of the funnest things ever, especially through mangrove lined cuts and creeks. However, I do not generally make runs over 45 minutes.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

yobata said:


> I think running a tiller with an extension and a grab bar is one of the funnest things ever, especially through mangrove lined cuts and creeks. However, I do not generally make runs over 45 minutes.


X2!!! Love running the tight twisties with the tiller.


----------



## BatesInTheZone (Feb 2, 2017)

Comfort, reliability, etc. all aside, for me the best reason to have a tiller is it gives you much better control over the boat.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Here's a few downside to the side console I personally see for me is I like to drive standing and I fish alone sometimes and without trim tabs your boat will be leaning to the side your sitting. Also always wondered about walking the gunnel with the steering wheel and binnacle right there also my 2 cents.


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

BatesInTheZone said:


> Comfort, reliability, etc. all aside, for me the best reason to have a tiller is it gives you much better control over the boat.


Don't discount the possibility





















of running your boat with a tiller while sitting on the ploing platform. My platform is only 27" high, a very comfortable height for sitting or standing and resting your butt against. Of course I wouldn't feel as comfortable this way with any motor other than a Merc with a tiller shift. The Hell's bay Glades skiff is set up this way with a low poling platform. Super comfortable to drive with zero fatigue, and also affords great visibility, and only a short tiller extension needed.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Tiller.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Seapro17sv. I can appreciate the custom work on your skiff. But that wire tied stern light with connectors showing hardly matches what I see on the rest of your skiff. Tell us it's temporary.


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

Nothing can compare to the steering response of a tiller, the only thing that comes close is a stick steer. If I weren't running the tight creeks that I run down here in Chokoloskee then I would probably have went side or center console


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

Capnredfish said:


> Seapro17sv. I can appreciate the custom work on your skiff. But that wire tied stern light with connectors showing hardly matches what I see on the rest of your skiff. Tell us it's temporary.


Of course that light installation is temporary, hell, it has only been there a year and a half now. I treat it like my ugly kitchen cabinets, and just don't look at it.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Tillers certainly aren't for everyone. Best bet would be to go play with somebody else's for a day and see if you like it. 

The open space in the cockpit is nice. You can load a shit ton more stuff when needed, crab pots, camping gear, bean bags for the family, coolers, etc. Simplicity is pretty cool too, less to go wrong when your far away. Personally, my favorite part is having your hand on the engine. There super responsive! Another good point I haven't seen mentioned is rod storage. Nothing to obstruct the gunnels. Side consoles are a pita to get rods in and out. 

I guess it depends on how your boat is set up. A tiller extesnion would ruin any rear seating in my boat. A grab bar and or coffin box would take up more space than the side console. What boat(s) are you considering?


----------



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks guys. Keep them coming.

@Capt. Eli W.
I still need to sell my current boat, but I am looking at the SM1656, Heron or Cayenne boats. Different boats, I know.
I’m looking for a stable platform and considering a tiller setup because everyone talks about its simplicity.
I’m mechanically inclined, but I am at a point where I am looking at doing a lot less of that and fish more.


----------



## dgt2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

I have always liked true open skiff design, that's all I fished in when I was young and I still enjoy the responsiveness, simplicity and space. I guess I'm old school but my experience with grab rails has been frustrating; I have had to dance around a center box, stub my toe, grab a rail with my rod in hand, walk on the gunnel of the boat tipping the boat and creating waves that spook the fish. Overall just awkward movement in a boat when you can simply walk the center line of the boat to get to the fore or aft end, keep the weight in the middle, stay balanced, and not throw you buddy off the platform. Not to be of insult to anyone how chose a grab bar for their skiff but I think they do not compliment the lines of a boat, looks like a flag pole. Never had a side console, but that would be my option for a skiff with over 30 HP.


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

dgt2012 said:


> I have always liked true open skiff design, that's all I fished in when I was young and I still enjoy the responsiveness, simplicity and space. I guess I'm old school but my experience with grab rails has been frustrating; I have had to dance around a center box, stub my toe, grab a rail with my rod in hand, walk on the gunnel of the boat tipping the boat and creating waves that spook the fish. Overall just awkward movement in a boat when you can simply walk the center line of the boat to get to the fore or aft end, keep the weight in the middle, stay balanced, and not throw you buddy off the platform. Not to be of insult to anyone how chose a grab bar for their skiff but I think they do not compliment the lines of a boat, looks like a flag pole. Never had a side console, but that would be my option for a skiff with over 30 HP.


The best decision I made when building my skiff was leaving out the small center console, grab bar option I had mocked up. I thought it looked ok, but I love jumping off the platform and having a straight shot right up the center line of the boat, plus the ease of access to rods stored under the gunwales.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2017)

seapro17sv said:


> Don't discount the possibility
> View attachment 17349
> View attachment 17348
> View attachment 17349
> of running your boat with a tiller while sitting on the ploing platform. My platform is only 27" high, a very comfortable height for sitting or standing and resting your butt against. Of course I wouldn't feel as comfortable this way with any motor other than a Merc with a tiller shift. The Hell's bay Glades skiff is set up this way with a low poling platform. Super comfortable to drive with zero fatigue, and also affords great visibility, and only a short tiller extension needed.


Are you sitting on the platform and using the tiller between your legs? How does that work out ,is it not awkward?Also what extension is that I am in the market I need one for a 9.9 merc.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2017)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Here's a few downside to the side console I personally see for me is I like to drive standing and I fish alone sometimes and without trim tabs your boat will be leaning to the side your sitting. Also always wondered about walking the gunnel with the steering wheel and binnacle right there also my 2 cents.


Side console on a narrow beam like LT25 is not a problem solo you can just shift over a little to compensate for no listing


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

poleposition said:


> Are you sitting on the platform and using the tiller between your legs? How does that work out ,is it not awkward?Also what extension is that I am in the market I need one for a 9.9 merc.


With the platform at 27" high I either sit with legs dangling, stand on the aft deck with my butt against the platform, or with a little longer extension stand a little further forward on the cockpit sole. Most of the time I'm seated in the center of the platform with the tiller in my left hand. Guess it depends on how wide your butt is, whether you'd need to shift a little off center. I use a Motor Guide tiller extension for $30.00 from Walmart, put a screw through the handle to keep it at the length I like, and recently glassed over the cut outs that give access to the engine cut off button on the end of the motor's tiller handle because I discovered after a year of constant use, it's a little weak there. I can shut down the motor at the kill switch toggle. An inexpensive solution that works for me.


----------

